# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  chuyền file vector cdr qua Artcam để chỉnh sửa chạy vách ngăn

## Hoang Phuong

ae nào chuyên cắt vector vách ngăn chỉ giúp với

----------

